# 2013 Nissan Altima 2.5 SV Transmission Dead at 7700 miles



## poorguy (Oct 18, 2013)

So I was driving my 2013 Nissan Altima to work, juts a couple of hundred yards away from the office there is a loud boom sound coming from the bottom of the car and the car doesn't move. The engine is running just fine. I got it towed to the Nissan dealer and a few hours later they called me and told they had ordered a new transmission but they don't know when exactly it would arrive. I am just pissed so wanted everybody know. My average speed shown on the dashboard display is 30 mph and I drive like my grandma, meaning I have never had a speeding ticket in my life so I don't abuse the transmission or anything. Now transmission replacement will always appear in car records and looks like I will never get to get a good price when I want to sell it. I am disappointed with Nissan.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like the belt broke, I've already changed one for that same issue. There was a reprogram out to lessen the shift to prevent that. Do you know if you had any open recalls


----------



## poorguy (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't know what happened, I am not sure even the service technicians know what happened, all they told me was they ordered a new transmission and it would be done in a couple of they. I am not aware of any transmission recall, I was only notified for the spare tire pressure recall and had that taken care of. I was literally at a stopped position when this happened. I was waiting to make a left turn and then I push the accelerator and a loud boom, the transmission is dead. I have never abused my transmission either, I have never had a speeding ticket in my life.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the reprogram was a recall unless they did it before you bought the car, they would have told you already that it was needed.


----------



## poorguy (Oct 18, 2013)

Nope, I am not aware of that.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

You can always check your own recall status (and suggest not depending on dealer or Nissan to inform you). And speeding tickets aren't a measure of stress on a vehicle - reality is that low-speed driving with frequent stops for lights, traffic, etc. are far more stressful. 

Agree with Outkast - and unfortunate if the dealer didn't identify that at very low mileage. Then again, I buy my cars for the long-term (last one went 637,000 before another driver totaled her - just starting on 2013) - your post indicates that you are probably someone to regularly turn yours over. Nothing wrong with that, but if resale value is your concern, then would doubly make sure that I independently keep up on recalls as well as necessary service intervals to maintain warranty.


----------



## Fman (Sep 26, 2009)

The CVT is a reliable transmission, however it can have issues like anything else. They have a very small percentage of them fail like yours, the good thing is its covered under warranty for 120k miles or 10 years.


----------



## 25Altima (Dec 19, 2013)

I have seen a good number of people complain about the new CVT in the 2013.


----------



## 25Altima (Dec 19, 2013)

I have seen a few people now saying that they have had their 2013 CVT in the shop multiple times.

A few have even applied the lemon law.


----------

